# All Over Dye sub random smears and spots



## Easy45 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys, Im having some issues lately that ive never had before when sublimating my vapor shirts. I get random blue streaks in the white areas on my shirts. I use kraft paper from uline under and over the shirt before I press. This only happens every once in a while but it has been happening more and more often. I also started getting alot of black spots on my shirts.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I can think of two things off the top of my head..

1. outgassing. which comes from too much heat and possibly material shrinkage under heat.

2. ink smudges from handling the paper and transferring small amounts of ink on your fingertips to the white areas of your paper.


----------



## Easy45 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have the maxipress air, I set it at 400 in the beginning of the day. Sometimes it reaches 415. My pressure is at about 60. Could these be to much? Thanks


----------



## Prescott Press (Jun 17, 2014)

In our experience pressure and temp are really very forgiving. For us we have to be way off to really notice any difference in print quality. With that said I would check to make sure your temp displayed on your press is accurate. Ours was displaying 30 degrees off. You can adjust a Maxipress to display the correct temp once you know it.

Again I do not think either issue has anything to do with your temp. The black clearly looks like it is transferring off the paper. Small amounts of ink can be very hard to see on paper and once you press it is clearly too late. These could be coming from a variety of places but if it is typically only happening with black it means in many cases that the black is not totally dry and the next page comes or something else comes in contact with it the sheet before it totally dries out.

I believe the blue is an issue with the shirt itself. I would contact Vapor to see if they have insight.


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

Are you lint rolling the shirt before pressing to remove dust or excess lint? Sometimes loose fibers leave blue spots after pressing.


----------



## Easy45 (Nov 7, 2013)

I am not, But I will start. Would that cause the large blue smears as well? I will also contact vapor as well


----------



## Prescott Press (Jun 17, 2014)

Easy45 said:


> I am not, But I will start. Would that cause the large blue smears as well? I will also contact vapor as well


I would not think so as pressing on a shirt that has lint will create tiny blue speckles not large swatches like your pic.


----------



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

Did you ever figure out what was happening and how did you fix the problem? I just started having this issue and am mystified on how to correct it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

JTPGraphics said:


> Did you ever figure out what was happening and how did you fix the problem? I just started having this issue and am mystified on how to correct it.


 Did you run a lint roller over the shirt?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Lack of Humidity has cause this issue for me and many of our clients Check it with a digital gauge 40% min over the last 24 hours. Lint rolling will help a little but the air will drop more dirt on the paper and shirt the second you finish rolling.


----------



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

I did. It doesn't happen on every shirt which is confusing me even more. I've done lots of sublimation on other items before but this is my first at sublimating shirts.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Where are you located? What does your gauge say?


----------



## Easy45 (Nov 7, 2013)

I haven't had this problem in a while. It was only with one batch of shirts. A couple people pm'd me and told me that it was a defect from vapor. Kinda makes sense because I havent changed anything and everything is perfect again. Just was happening to a few random packs of shirts.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Did the Lack of Humidity change. Did it rain?


----------



## Easy45 (Nov 7, 2013)

Im pretty sure its the shirts. A few days ago I was doing all over printing and cut n sews and the blue marks were only occuring on the pre-made vapor shirts. Nothing on my sheet of fabric.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I use to get like the second pic when doing VA. Didnt happen on all shirts. I talked to both VA and Conde when it happened and they both told me it was some type of contamination. 
Check your shirts over good before pressing cause I found little specks on some of the shirts before pressing. And if I pressed them the spots grew bigger.


----------

